# Faux Barbed Wire



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a very easy way to make some convincing rusted looking barbed wire to enhance your props or costume and the best part is that it's safe and inexpensive. This prop does not involve the use of a papier mache (gasp!) but it does make a nice enhancement to your papier mache props. The Faux Barbed Wire is made from twine, craft foam and black latex paint.


























Complete tutorial here:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4108


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice! surprised at how simple it is!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Goodness, you're on a creative roll today, Stoll!

Nice wire, and you can't beat it for being safe to handle while looking real.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice "how to". I will be using it. I had some that I purchased that fell apart from exposure to the elements. I bet I can use nylon cord and outdoor paint and get something that will last. Thanks!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great tutorial! Love how simple it is yet looks like the real thing. AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is really smart.


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

The wire looks great!I'm going to try my own.Thanks.-Scabbie


----------



## Catatonic (May 24, 2010)

Another awesome how to. Thanks!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very cool idea - looks good from close and at a distance, and is safe. Perfect combination, I love the details.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Way cool and very simple!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nifty! Thanks for the how to.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

This was on my list of things to figure out...looks like you beat me to it. Excellent solution and thanks for the how-to.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This look very convincing and is simple and inexpensive. My kinda prop. Thanks, Stoll!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! And a great way to restrain my monsters.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

This is an awesome idea!!! I'm now planning it for my display.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool, very simple ..thanks Stoll


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW it looks so real! very nice tutorial and looks so easy too!
thanks a bunch!
dar.
<3


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great tutorial it turned out wonderful. Thank you for posting


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

Very useful - will be using this one - thanks!


----------

